# HWC54G wireless

## anjames

[EDIT] I've been had! My card is really an HWC54G-T TI based chipset. ARGH!!!! See below for pathetic wallowing[/EDIT]

I recently purchased a new wifi card to try and take advantage of the higher speeds offered by the 802.11g protocol and have had myself quite an adventure so far. I began with a search for a card which had been found to work by someone somewhere... found at:

http://linux-wless.passys.nl/Hawking_Tech.html

which lists my card a functional with the prism54 driver... so I went and bought one.

I found a decent howto at 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348454-highlight-prism54+howto.html

which I used for direction

I first recompiled my kernel to include the hotplug support, then ran

```
rc-update add hotplug boot

emerge prism54 prism54-firmware
```

and

```
# echo "ds" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo "pci_hotplug" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo "prism54" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

After rebooting and inserting the card I noticed the following relevant messages in dmesg:

```
pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

cs: pcmcia_socket1: unable to apply power.

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xfffff

cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: excluding 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: excluding 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff
```

Now this unable to apply power thing is pretty obvious since no lights come on, but I have other cards which light up and work upon insertion. So I've looked around a bit and haven't found this specific problem anywhere else. A couple people have reported similar problems with various cards:

A TV Tuner: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-pcmcia/2005-July/002236.html

An orinoco card: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359599-highlight-cs+pcmciasocket1+unable+apply+power.html

At any rate, I've yet to resolve the problem and would very much like to do so. Also, at this point I should note that I haven't seen any action from the hotplug demon, and have heard that loading the firmware is a vital step to getting this sort of thing working. The output of lsmod fails to list the ds module also for some reason, however no errors are issued from modprobe ds:

(Pardon all the sound modules, I'm not really sure if they're all necessary and so long as I can still hear music they aren't bothering anyone so far as I can tell.)

```
gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6helios bin # modprobe ds && lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_dummy           2692  0         

snd_seq_oss            30080  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46864  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6924  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            45856  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           27328  3 

snd_ac97_codec         74748  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78600  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21124  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    44132  13 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7520  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8072  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

prism54                49928  0 

pci_hotplug            10628  0 

nvidia               3704516  12 

orinoco_cs              6536  1 

orinoco                39180  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  6016  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

pcmcia                 22668  7 orinoco_cs

yenta_socket           18440  5 

rsrc_nonstatic          9344  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            42892  4 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

eepro100               26000  0 

mii                     4608  1 eepro100

sg                     28060  0 

sr_mod                 15140  0 

sd_mod                 15760  0 

scsi_mod              113988  3 sg,sr_mod,sd_mod
```

Some more (hopefully) useful info follows...

The platform is a Toshiba Sattelite 5105-S701 running gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_5105_series.pdf

```
helios bin # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] (rev a3)

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

0000:02:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)    <-- my cardbus/pcmcia controller

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

0000:02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

0000:02:0c.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems TC6371AF SmartMedia Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)

0000:0b:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface  <-- this is the new card
```

```
helios bin # cardctl status;cardctl ident

Socket 0:    <-- my old 802.11b builtin card (still works)

  3.3V 16-bit PC Card

  function 0: [ready]

Socket 1:

  no card

Socket 2:

  3.3V CardBus card

  function 0: [ready]

Socket 0:    <-- my old 802.11b builtin card

  product info: "TOSHIBA", "Wireless LAN Card", "Version 01.01", ""

  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0002

  function: 6 (network)

Socket 1:

  no product info available

Socket 2:

  no product info available
```

I'm currently running off the good old arterial network cable since it hauls more bps than the 802.11b, and the g card isn't quite pulling it's own weight yet. So I'm around often enough, pardon if I only really reply once or twice a day; I haven't got all the time in the world to get this thing working.

As my little sister would say... w00t, hehe.  :Wink: 

Where do they get this great stuff?Last edited by anjames on Sat Jul 30, 2005 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

 *anjames wrote:*   

> which lists my card a functional with the prism54 driver... so I went and bought one.
> 
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

First, it likely has power... else it would not enumerate on the PCI bus. Second, it's not a prism54  :Sad: . It's a Texas Instruments ACX111 chipset. There is a native Linux driver (package acx100) but success is far from guaranteed (sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes it used to work with older driver, and does not with a newer one...). If the native driver does not work, ndiswrapper should work ok.

As for the diode staying off, it's "normal" : the diode can be controlled by the driver, and it's off until a driver is loaded (at least it works that way on my PCI card).

----------

## anjames

Well, I've emerged acx100 and downloaded/installed the firmware from the Hawking website. I have lights on the card now, but there's no wlan0 device or eth2.

dmesg output:

```
Jul 30 10:56:28 helios PCI: Enabling device 0000:0b:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:00.0 to 64

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios acx_probe_pci: WARNING: ACX111 support is quite experimental!

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios Found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:0b:00.0, irq:11, phymem1:0x21820000, phymem2:0x21800000, mem1:0xe1334000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xe1440000, mem2_size:131072

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios initial debug setting is 0x001b

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios acx_select_io_register_set: using ACX111 io resource addresses (size: 56)

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios hw_unavailable = 1

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci: Using IRQ 11

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios reset hw_unavailable++

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios acx_reset_mac: enable soft reset...

Jul 30 10:56:28 helios acx_reset_mac: disable soft reset and go to init mode...

Jul 30 10:56:29 helios Requesting firmware image 'TIACX111.BIN'

Jul 30 10:56:29 helios not using auto increment for firmware loading

Jul 30 10:56:29 helios acx_write_fw: firmware written

Jul 30 10:56:29 helios acx_write_fw (firmware): 0, acx_validate_fw: 0

Jul 30 10:56:29 helios acx_reset_dev: boot up eCPU and wait for complete...

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios acx_reset_dev: Received signal that card is ready to be configured :) (the eCPU has woken up)

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios acx_reset_dev: Clean up cmd mailbox access area

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios reset hw_unavailable--

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios acx100: allocated net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions v18 and Linux 2.6.12-nitro5

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios ******************************************

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios ************* acx_init_mac_1 *************

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios ******************************************

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios ==> Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios CmdMailboxOffset = 1dd00

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios InfoMailboxOffset = 197

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios <== Get the mailbox pointers from the scratch pad registers

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios CommandParameters = [ 0xe145dd04 ]

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios InfoParameters = [ 0xe144019b ]

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Requesting firmware image 'RADIO16.BIN'

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios No firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Reading firmware image '/usr/share/acx/RADIO16.BIN'

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios ERROR 2 trying to open firmware image file 'RADIO16.BIN': file not found - make sure this EXACT filename is in eXaCtLy this directory!

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios WARNING: no suitable radio module (RADIO16.BIN) found to load. No problem in case of a combined firmware, FATAL when using a separated firmware (base firmware / radio image).

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios acx111_init_packet_templates: Init max packet templates

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios acx111_create_dma_regions: set up acx111 queue memory configuration (queue configs + descriptors)

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios dump queue head (from card):

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios len: 24

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios tx_memory_block_address: 19F40

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios rx_memory_block_address: 15340

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios rx1_queue address: 13734

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios tx1_queue address: 13DB4

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios get_mask 0x00004182, set_mask 0x00000000

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Don't know how to get sensitivity for radio type 0x16, please try to add that!

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Got sensitivity value 0

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Got antenna value 0x4A

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Got regulatory domain 0x10

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios new ratevector: 82 84 0b 0c 12 16 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios Beacon length:69

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios hw_unavailable--

Jul 30 10:56:30 helios acx100: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x16 (Radia), EEPROM version 0x05. Uploaded firmware 'Rev 2.3.1.31' (0x03010101).

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios module count ++

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios OPENING DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios ACX100 f/w ver >= 1.9.3.e or ACX111 --> using s/w timer

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios initial settings update on iface activation.

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0036eefc

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating Tx fallback to 0 retries

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_diag

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_eeprom

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios creating /proc entry driver/acx_wlan0_phy

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios acx_probe_pci: TI acx_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre8 loaded successfully

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios ACX111 doesn't support ED!

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios ACX111 doesn't support CCA!

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating: enable Tx

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating short retry limit: 7, long retry limit: 4

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating Tx MSDU lifetime: 4096

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating regulatory domain: 0xFF

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Invalid or unsupported regulatory domain 0xFF specified, falling back to FCC (USA)! Please report if this sounds fishy!

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 0003, rates_supported 1fff

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 255

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000040

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00200000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Starting radio scan

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios <acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios Starting radio scan

Jul 30 10:56:31 helios acx_issue_cmd FAILED: Invalid parameter [4611600 uSec] Cmd: 8h, Result: Eh

Jul 30 10:56:33 helios acx_complete_dot11_scan: no matching station found in range yet

Jul 30 10:56:33 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

Jul 30 10:56:33 helios <acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 0027, rates_supported 1fff

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 255

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios module count --

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios CLOSED DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios module count ++

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios OPENING DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios ACX100 f/w ver >= 1.9.3.e or ACX111 --> using s/w timer

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios initial settings update on iface activation.

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006debc

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios ACX111 doesn't support ED!

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios ACX111 doesn't support CCA!

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating: enable Tx

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating regulatory domain: 0x10

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 0027, rates_supported 1fff

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 255

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios rc-scripts:   no access points found

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios rc-scripts: Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios module count --

Jul 30 10:56:34 helios CLOSED DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios module count ++

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios OPENING DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios ACX100 f/w ver >= 1.9.3.e or ACX111 --> using s/w timer

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios initial settings update on iface activation.

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006debc

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios ACX111 doesn't support ED!

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios ACX111 doesn't support CCA!

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating: enable Tx

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating regulatory domain: 0x10

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 0027, rates_supported 1fff

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 255

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Starting radio scan

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios <acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios Starting radio scan

Jul 30 10:56:36 helios acx_issue_cmd FAILED: Invalid parameter [4612500 uSec] Cmd: 8h, Result: Eh

Jul 30 10:56:38 helios acx_complete_dot11_scan: no matching station found in range yet

Jul 30 10:56:38 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 1 (SCANNING)

Jul 30 10:56:38 helios <acx_set_timer> Elapse = 2500000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00021000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 0027, rates_supported 1fff

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 255

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios module count --

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios CLOSED DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios module count ++

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios OPENING DEVICE

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios ACX100 f/w ver >= 1.9.3.e or ACX111 --> using s/w timer

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios initial settings update on iface activation.

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0006debc

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating antenna value: 0x4A

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 0

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios ACX111 doesn't support ED!

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x00

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios ACX111 doesn't support CCA!

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating: enable Tx

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating: enable Rx on channel: 1

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating regulatory domain: 0x10

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios acx_cmd_join_bssid rates_basic 0027, rates_supported 1fff

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> BSS_Type = 255

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios <acx_cmd_join_bssid> JoinBSSID MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios new ratevector: 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 2c 30 48 60 6c

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00201000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating Tx fallback to 1 retries

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios rc-scripts:   no access points found

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios rc-scripts: Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001200

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating transmit power: 15 dBm

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00041000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Updating WEP key settings

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios Setting WEP key 0 as default.

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00011000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios important setting has been changed --> need to update packet templates, too

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios FIXME: most likely needs refinement, first implementation version only...

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001040

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios setting RXconfig to 2000:0000

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00001000 - after update

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios acx_set_status: Setting status = 0 (STOPPED)

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios module count --

Jul 30 10:56:39 helios CLOSED DEVICE
```

```
helios etc # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

So there should now be a wlan0 device, but it's just not there for some reason...

Trying to bring up the device:

```
helios etc # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                                                                         [ !! ]
```

I would need to give the card my WEP key and SSID, but it doesn't appear to be using the init script, and the init script doesn't work! 

Hmm.... apparently I am being a moron. I guess this is configured in the /net/conf.d/wireless file isn't it? Well I'll give that a shot now, but... but... argh. I am defeated. Hopefully this works.

----------

## widan

From your iwconfig output, you have wlan0. Now what you need is configuration. Look at this chapter of the Gentoo Handbook about how the wireless configuration works.

----------

## anjames

within my /etc/conf.d/wireless file...

```
essid_wlan0="11g AP"

preferred_aps=( "11g AP" )

key_wlan0="xxxxxxxxxxxxx"

```

and still...

```
helios ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

helios ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"11g AP"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=39/100  Signal level=14/100  Noise level=0/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Note that there is no blinking of the activity light. So I'm thinking, maybee I haven't configured the WEP key properly or something annoying, so how about I just scan and see if I can pick up the AP with kismet...

```
helios ~ # kismet

Server options:  none

Client options:  none

Starting server...

Waiting for server to start before starting UI...

Will drop privs to anUser (1000) gid 100

Enabling channel hopping.

Enabling channel splitting.

Source 0 (HWC54G): Enabling monitor mode for acx100 source interface wlan0 channel 6...

Source 0 (HWC54G): Opening acx100 source interface wlan0...

FATAL: bind: Network is down

```

whatever that means... So I'm still sitting here attached to this cable for the time being.

----------

## widan

Try to do that and see if it sees your AP:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scan
```

For kismet, you probably need to "ifconfig wlan0 up" first too.

----------

## anjames

Thanks widan,

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

helped a bit. At least kismet can see the card now, but I was still having a problem with connecting to the kismet server, which I resolved by adding a line to hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

so I have kismet going now, but I'm not picking up any networks. Just me pinging out to the world.

Since this seems to be (again) a networking problem and not so much a hardware problem, I'm moving this thread to Networking & Security

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2613380.html#2613380

Thanks for the help and I hope to see you there.

----------

## anjames

Continuing my prior frustration, I have emerged the latest acx100 0.2.4 ebuild. Now I'm getting this error:

```
helios modules.d # modprobe acx_pci

FATAL: Error inserting acx_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.12-nitro5/net/acx_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

helios modules.d # dmesg | tail

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 7f <keycode>' to make it known.

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'

acx_pci: Unknown parameter `firmware_dir'
```

but I still have the following config:

```
helios modules.d # cat acx_pci 

# modules.d configuration file for ACX_PCI

# Configurable module parameters

# ------------------------------

# debug:        Debug level mask (see L_xxx constants)

options acx_pci firmware_dir=/usr/share/acx debug=0x0

helios modules.d # 
```

When I did etc-update after the emerge, I overwrote the firmware options in my haste. But put them back as the README instructed.

There are complaints about this card at the sourceforge forums also:

https://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=3130450

Party on, and thanks ahead of time for any tips.

----------

## Chaosite

Thats because the newer drivers don't need the firmware_dir parameters.

remove the firmware_dir part. Also, firmware should be in /lib/firmware.

----------

## anjames

Well fiddlesticks!

I pulled firmware_dir from /etc/modules.conf and now the module loads without error. Only now I get a new error:

```
anjames@helios /etc/hotplug $ dmesg | tail

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:00.0 to 64

acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:0b:00.0, irq:11, phymem1:0x21820000, phymem2:0x21800000, mem1:0xe1430000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xe14c0000, mem2_size:131072

max lock hold time 20236 CPU ticks from pci.c:996 to pci.c:1022

firmware_loading_store: unexpected value (0)

acx: no firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

firmware_loading_store: unexpected value (0)

acx: no firmware image was provided. Check your hotplug scripts

acx: reset_dev() FAILED

acx_pci: probe of 0000:0b:00.0 failed with error -5

anjames@helios /etc/init.d $ 
```

But listed in /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent is:

```
# directory of the firmware files

FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware
```

And also:

```
anjames@helios ~ $ ll /lib/firmware/

total 544K

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 91K Jul 30 10:46 TIACX111.BIN

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 92K Jul  9 15:00 isl3890

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 40K Aug 21 20:39 tiacx100

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 936 Aug 21 20:39 tiacx100r0D

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 964 Aug 21 20:39 tiacx100r11

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 912 Aug 21 20:39 tiacx100r15

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 42K Aug 21 20:39 tiacx100usb

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 75K Aug 21 20:39 tiacx111

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 82K Aug 21 20:39 tiacx111c16

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 83K Aug 21 20:39 tiacx111c17

anjames@helios ~ $ 
```

So there's my firmware, only it won't load now. Jeez. I'm sad. This is like... being chained to a frail little box but not strong enough to break away... until work shows up tomorrow. Any rocking tips would be most killer, dude. I need to sleep...

Word

----------

## anjames

Oh SWEET!!! So dude, today I got my card working. I just turned it on, did a /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart and BLAM! It connected and everything, no errors at all. How cool is that? I'm stoked. I would post a fix, but as far as I know I didn't even change anything. Go figure. Well thanks for all the help everyone, you guys rule.

Peace

----------

